# Broms for local pickup



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a bunch of Broms for sale. I live by UCF. Broms have never been touched with pesticides or in tanks. I would like to get rid of them all in one go. $100 for all of them. Shoot me a text or message me if you are interested. I am going to post this around facebook in a few days, just wanted to give you guys the first chance at it. my number is 9413011143


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

claimed for now, pending a Saturday pickup.


thanx for the interest

Dom


----------

